
Simu-Nation: On a slippery slope with cybersex - noheartanthony
http://trueslant.com/toddessig/2009/08/17/body-matters-on-a-slippery-slope-with-cybersex/
======
yannis
_The seductive futuristic fantasy of being on a business trip and still being
able to have sex with the lover you left behind is more than appealing, it is
irresistible._

Highly unlikely, unless the world has changed so drastically business trips
for most males meant and probably still means a look-out for adventure and a
break!

